# Fuel and temp gauge problem



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

My fuel and temp gauge both move about 1/8-1/4 inch up on their gauge but are not accurate-they just move to a fixed location. I took apart the cluster and noticed the circuit board has those 2 sensors running right next to eachother from the harness, but noticed nothing wrong where they should be shorting.
Any ideas? Im completely lost on what to look for next.

Thanks


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

1987 z24 4wd


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the fuel gauge is operated by the the fuel sending unit located in the gas tank..

the temp gauge is operated by the temp sending unit and temperture relay mounted on the intake mani by the thermostat..

one works independatley from the other...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Find the coolant sensor, disconnect it and short the harness to ground. The gauge needle should go all the way to "hot." You can do the same with the fuel sender wire; disconnect the harness connector and short the sender wire to ground and it should go all the way to "full." If not, I would suspect a faulty dashboard regulator (aka "instrument panel voltage regulator"). Normally when they go bad, neither will work, but I guess it could be possible to cause the gauges to have limited range.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

probably the volt reg, mounted on the back of the inst. cluster...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> probably the volt reg, mounted on the back of the inst. cluster...


+1....stretch the contacts to ensure the best connection and you'll be fine!


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks for the help I just cleaned all the contacts made sure wires werent touching and flattened my very wrinkled circuit board. When I put it back together it all worked like a charm!


----------

